# Grand Mayan+ airport pick-up - how do you contact these people??



## daveyboy3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have tried several avenues to contact the Grand Mayan hotel to arrange for airport pick-up.  I know that it is free but I have written to the Grand Mayan ( I think it is there central reservation area ) three times and recieved nothing back.  Even tried a concierge contact given to me by a person I finally got a hold of from the central service ( groupo maya ) and e-mailed them. Still nothing.  I do not need to arrive with two small children and not have a ride waiting.  Anyone know how to get a hold of these characters so I am not left at the proverbial 'curb'  Thanks fellow tuggers.

 we will be there Nov. 5 to the 19th so if anyone else will be there it is always nice to meet other tuggers.   Dave C.


----------



## Tropical lady (Oct 16, 2010)

Which Grand Mayan location??  The concierge is the point person for this coordination of transportation.  In both instances, for Nuevo and Riviera Maya upcoming reservations for us they have contacted us per email with the form to complete for info for the shuttle drivers.  With this they (the characters as you put it) also give specific instructions of where to go and how to identify the shuttle for Grand Mayan.
Are your owners or renters?  Give location and I can give you the email......


----------



## daveyboy3 (Oct 16, 2010)

*grand mayan _ mayan riviera*

Sorry about that.  I an staying at the Grand Mayan ( mayan riviera )


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 17, 2010)

We have used the free shuttle service to the Grand Mayan - Riviera Maya 4 times with no problems. You have to e-mail the concierge at the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya a few days before your arrival. I sent the e-mail to the following address:

conciergerm@grandmayan.com.mx

You have to include:

1. Your names
2. Your reservation number
3. Airline name, flight number, and arrival time.

They will e-mail you back with a confirmation and instructions.

They always responded within 24 hours.


----------



## daveyboy3 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks John. I will give this a try today.


----------



## Tropical lady (Oct 17, 2010)

*try this if any problems.....*

I have a slightly different email if John's does not go through.  It is concierge.cun@grandmayan.com.mx
We have always had the free shuttle without any problems, but you do pay for the return to the airport.  For that you may want to consider a taxi.
Just curious, if you are renting and/or the reservation is in someone else's name, that may be why you are not getting notified.  If that is the case, I would check with customer service to make sure everything is ok with the reservation since you sound skeptical already.  You will really enjoy the resort!


----------



## daveyboy3 (Oct 17, 2010)

No the reservation is in my name but it seem when I went to the Grand Mayan website and tried to e-mail them it appears that it goes to some sort of central location for all groupo mayan resorts.  I still find it strange that after 3 e-mails I still recieved no response ( not what I would expect from a large group like groupo maya especially when they are usually out to sell more units ) I have tried the e-mail John provided and will wait for a response for two or three days.  If nothing happens I will try the other e-mail.   I wonder if I have not been contacted because my trip starts Nov.5 and that is too far out for them.  Can you remember how far out it was when they contacted you about the airport pickup??  I just hate leaving things to the last minute where whatever can go wrong usually does.


----------



## Tropical lady (Oct 17, 2010)

I made our reservations in August for GM at RM in Jan.  Within several days I received their email form to fill out and send back.  I saved it and will send it the beginning of Jan.  The same for our trip in Nov to the GM in Nuevo.  Within a few days of reservation last Jan, I received the email for shuttle info.  I will complete info and send the beginning of Nov.  Both are from the concierge at each location.  We have never had a problem.  This email also gives you specific info to identify the shuttle drivers and an emergency number to call if a problem should arise.  In that case, the airport is responsible to make that call for you.  Remember to walk through the building, after claiming luggage, to the outside where the shuttles are lined up and keep walking forward until you see the GM shuttle staff.  They will have your name and info on a list.  Do not stop for anyone before that shuttle because they may convince you that they are the ones, take you to the GM and present you with a large bill.  This has happened to some people.  Enjoy !!!


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 17, 2010)

First, if you look closely at the e-mail address I gave you, it is specifically for the concierge at the Grand Mayan - Riviera Maya. You typically should contact them a week or so before your arrival. If you contact them too early, the resort will not have your reservation.

However, they should still contact you. The first time, I didn't know what to send them so I just e-mailed them asking about it and they responded within a few hours with all the instructions.

I strongly suspect that you had the wrong e-mail address. Not all of the Grand Mayan resorts offer a free shuttle service from the airport.

I am not an owner but exchanged through SFX each time.


----------



## Pat H (Oct 19, 2010)

The email John gave you is correct. I just used it last week but for the MP not the GM. Got a reponse within a day with a confirmation.


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 20, 2010)

I did just that -emailed and received confirmation. When we arrived, they didn't have our information. They wanted to see, not the email, but the printed confirmation - luckily they had room on the bus. So do print everything they send you.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 21, 2010)

Zac495 said:


> I did just that -emailed and received confirmation. When we arrived, they didn't have our information. They wanted to see, not the email, but the printed confirmation - luckily they had room on the bus. So do print everything they send you.



You should print out all confirmations for hotels etc. and carry them with you.


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 21, 2010)

I had an exchange thru RCI for GM - Riviera Maya for this Thanksgiving. Had the exchange for months and months and months - never received any communique from them re: shuttle. Mute point as I cancelled the exchange a few weeks ago but immediately exchanged in for early March. No email yet for this exchange either. I am not worried as there's plenty of time. Just saying that I too had an exchange and didn't recieve anything from them pro-actively.

Maybe RCI is handled differently than say SFX?


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 21, 2010)

Got a questioin I feel stupid asking but gonna ask anyway  

If I plan on flying in a day earlier than my exchange date can I use the free shuttle to get to the GM and then taxi to my hotel in PDC to stay the one night? Or can I only use the free shuttle if my exchange dates match up with my flight in date?


----------



## pittle (Oct 21, 2010)

jlwquilter said:


> Got a questioin I feel stupid asking but gonna ask anyway
> 
> If I plan on flying in a day earlier than my exchange date can I use the free shuttle to get to the GM and then taxi to my hotel in PDC to stay the one night? Or can I only use the free shuttle if my exchange dates match up with my flight in date?



I think the it can only be used if the dates match up.  Check-in dates are Fri-Sat-Sun.


----------



## KevJan (Oct 21, 2010)

Does anyone know if the shuttle will pick up at 2 different times for the same reservation? My flight isn't scheduled to arrive until 4 hours after my sister arrives. Would they come back and get us or should my sister just "hang out" at the airport for 4 hours?


----------



## daveyboy3 (Oct 21, 2010)

*still nothing*

I tried both John's and tropical lady's e-mails and I have still not recieved any reply what so ever.  I will wait another week since I am not scheduled to go there until the 5th of Nov.   I will then try for another week and if all else fails I will call the resort directly.  I am amazed that a group such as Groupo Maya is so inept at contacting people ( makes me wonder how they treat actual owners once they have got the sale ) I own at Wastegate ( westgate ) and even they have better communications.


----------



## pittle (Oct 21, 2010)

KevJan said:


> Does anyone know if the shuttle will pick up at 2 different times for the same reservation? My flight isn't scheduled to arrive until 4 hours after my sister arrives. Would they come back and get us or should my sister just "hang out" at the airport for 4 hours?



You will need to make to pickup requests for each of you if she does not want to wait.  They have shuttles throughout the day.


----------



## pittle (Oct 21, 2010)

daveyboy3 said:


> I tried both John's and tropical lady's e-mails and I have still not recieved any reply what so ever.  I will wait another week since I am not scheduled to go there until the 5th of Nov.   I will then try for another week and if all else fails I will call the resort directly.  I am amazed that a group such as Groupo Maya is so inept at contacting people ( makes me wonder how they treat actual owners once they have got the sale ) I own at Wastegate ( westgate ) and even they have better communications.



I generally make my reservation the week before we go.  If you contact them the week before you arrive, they will have your name on the list.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 21, 2010)

jlwquilter said:


> I had an exchange thru RCI for GM - Riviera Maya for this Thanksgiving. Had the exchange for months and months and months - never received any communique from them re: shuttle. Mute point as I cancelled the exchange a few weeks ago but immediately exchanged in for early March. No email yet for this exchange either. I am not worried as there's plenty of time. Just saying that I too had an exchange and didn't recieve anything from them pro-actively.
> 
> Maybe RCI is handled differently than say SFX?



The Grand Mayan did not send me an e-mail pro-actively. I initiated it by sending them an e-mail requesting the shuttle.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 21, 2010)

jlwquilter said:


> Got a questioin I feel stupid asking but gonna ask anyway
> 
> If I plan on flying in a day earlier than my exchange date can I use the free shuttle to get to the GM and then taxi to my hotel in PDC to stay the one night? Or can I only use the free shuttle if my exchange dates match up with my flight in date?



I suggest that you ask them.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 21, 2010)

KevJan said:


> Does anyone know if the shuttle will pick up at 2 different times for the same reservation? My flight isn't scheduled to arrive until 4 hours after my sister arrives. Would they come back and get us or should my sister just "hang out" at the airport for 4 hours?



You should ask them. I would guess that they would as they will more than likely be picking up other guests for almost every flight.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 21, 2010)

daveyboy3 said:


> I tried both John's and tropical lady's e-mails and I have still not recieved any reply what so ever.  I will wait another week since I am not scheduled to go there until the 5th of Nov.   I will then try for another week and if all else fails I will call the resort directly.  I am amazed that a group such as Groupo Maya is so inept at contacting people ( makes me wonder how they treat actual owners once they have got the sale ) I own at Wastegate ( westgate ) and even they have better communications.



Like Phyliss, I make the request a week or so before arrival. The last time I e-mailed them 11 days prior to arrival. The resort probably hasn't received the list of guests arriving on your date from your exchange company yet. I would wait another week or so and then e-mail them again. I have never had a problem nor have I heard of others having a problem.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 21, 2010)

daveyboy3 said:


> I tried both John's and tropical lady's e-mails and I have still not recieved any reply what so ever.  I will wait another week since I am not scheduled to go there until the 5th of Nov.   I will then try for another week and if all else fails I will call the resort directly.  I am amazed that a group such as Groupo Maya is so inept at contacting people ( makes me wonder how they treat actual owners once they have got the sale ) I own at Wastegate ( westgate ) and even they have better communications.



Deleted because of duplicate post.


----------



## ral (Oct 28, 2010)

Does anyone have the email address to request transport to the Nueva Vallarta Grand Mayan (Grand Luxxe)? Is there a cost for this transport?


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 28, 2010)

KevJan said:


> Does anyone know if the shuttle will pick up at 2 different times for the same reservation? My flight isn't scheduled to arrive until 4 hours after my sister arrives. Would they come back and get us or should my sister just "hang out" at the airport for 4 hours?


Make sure they have the flight number, name and arrival time of each guest.
And print out the confirmation/voucher they send you.
I went to the resort website and emailed thru there, got a response from the concierge in 24 hoours.


----------



## Pat H (Oct 29, 2010)

ral said:


> Does anyone have the email address to request transport to the Nueva Vallarta Grand Mayan (Grand Luxxe)? Is there a cost for this transport?



Normally it would be conciergenv@grandmayan.com.mx I don't know it the Grand Luxxe has a diiferent email.


----------



## Pat H (Oct 29, 2010)

I messed up when I gave them our info. There were 4 of us arriving within an hour but on 4 different airlines. I did not realize that Jet Blue flights came into another terminal. Poor Pat was waiting for a pick up at the other terminal since I had only given my flight #. I didn't even know that Cancun had more than 1 terminal.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 30, 2010)

Pat H said:


> I messed up when I gave them our info. There were 4 of us arriving within an hour but on 4 different airlines. I did not realize that Jet Blue flights came into another terminal. Poor Pat was waiting for a pick up at the other terminal since I had only given my flight #. I didn't even know that Cancun had more than 1 terminal.


I thought you were trying to ditch me! Luckily I had printed out Pats confirmation as well as my own so it all worked out...the Grand Mayan guys at the terminal were very accommodating.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 30, 2010)

daveyboy3 said:


> I tried both John's and tropical lady's e-mails and I have still not recieved any reply what so ever.  I will wait another week since I am not scheduled to go there until the 5th of Nov.   I will then try for another week and if all else fails I will call the resort directly.  I am amazed that a group such as Groupo Maya is so inept at contacting people ( makes me wonder how they treat actual owners once they have got the sale ) I own at Wastegate ( westgate ) and even they have better communications.



Try using a different RETURN email address (yours).  It sounds like any replies may be being filtered as SPAM by your current email server (I can certainly see how GM and it's email server could be blacklisted by a spam service) and the messages are being rejected or bounced back - never getting to you. 

Try a new email & see if you get a reply with that. Create a GMail or Yahoo! email if you don't have one for the test. They are free.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 31, 2010)

In spite of negative feedback regarding their sales practices, I have never heard of anyone being *spammed* by GM.

However, I have had a few hiccups with msn for any international correspondence--even when I added the other party as a 'safe' contact--and I have had to use my work email as a backup.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 31, 2010)

muranojo said:


> In spite of negative feedback regarding their sales practices, I have never heard of anyone being *spammed* by GM.
> 
> However, I have had a few hiccups with msn for any international correspondence--even when I added the other party as a 'safe' contact--and I have had to use my work email as a backup.



I have never received any spam from GM neither. The only e-mails I have received were replies to ones I sent them, typically about the shuttle. We have always received excellent service from GM and we are not owners.


----------



## siesta (Oct 31, 2010)

is the free ride to the hotel even worth it from these guys, I expect the whole ride to be a sales pitch.  And for the grand mayan riviera, on the website it says the ride is $15


----------



## mikenk (Oct 31, 2010)

siesta said:


> is the free ride to the hotel even worth it from these guys, I expect the whole ride to be a sales pitch.  And for the grand mayan riviera, on the website it says the ride is $15



No sales pitch at all - just a ride. 

In my experience, taxi rides from the airports in Mexico are much more expensive than to the airport.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 31, 2010)

siesta said:


> is the free ride to the hotel even worth it from these guys, I expect the whole ride to be a sales pitch.  And for the grand mayan riviera, on the website it says the ride is $15


It is a free ride from the airport, a $15 fee when u return if u chose to use it.
The shuttle driver is from a taxi/transportation company - no sales pitch.


----------



## pittle (Oct 31, 2010)

siesta said:


> is the free ride to the hotel even worth it from these guys, I expect the whole ride to be a sales pitch.  And for the grand mayan riviera, on the website it says the ride is $15




No one from Grupo Mayan is on the shuttle service van that they contract with.  You are not obligated to take a tour.  We have used the free shuttle service several times and when you have 13 people in your group for a family vacation, all arriving at different times, the free service is a wonderful benefit.  It used to be only for owners, but they decided to offer this to exchangers too.  While the sales presentations leave something to be desired, the resorts and amenities are awesome!    If they weren't we would not have chosen to purchase a total of 6 weeks at the resorts in the past 11 years.   

$15 per person on a shuttle, not in a Taxi.  Taxi is $30+.


----------



## daveyboy3 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Success at last*

Thanks to all who tried to help.  I was so frustrated I called RCI who connected me to the concierge at the Grand Mayan ( riviera maya )  It appears that they had recieved my request when I used concierge.cun@grandmayan.com.mx  John - the e-mail you gave me resulted in a undeliverable reply ?  Maybe I missed something.  Anyway it appears that the resort had an incorrect e-mail for me. ( don't know why they didn't just hit reply )  So I have airport pickup certificate in hand.  If there are any grand mayan owners out there they might suggest the resort has a list of concierge contacts so others do not have the frustration I went through.  \once again  thanks to all who helped.  Dave C.
  Now I can look forward to doing this all over again in February when I go to Mazatlan ( actually not a problem since I know the routine with the El Cid resorts )


----------



## xzhan02 (Oct 31, 2010)

Is this shuttle available for Mayan Palace exchangers ?  If so, do we use the same email address ?


----------



## pittle (Oct 31, 2010)

xzhan02 said:


> Is this shuttle available for Mayan Palace exchangers ?  If so, do we use the same email address ?



Yes.  The easiest way to find who to send the request to is to go to http://mayanresorts.com/contact-us  then choose the resort you are going to.  It is always concierge(resort code)@(grandmayan or mayan palace).com.

The list is there to choose from on the link and you can contact the concierge at the appropriate resort for complimentary transportation to the resort at all but Acapulco.  The taxi union in Acapulco does not allow the resorts to offer this service.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 1, 2010)

daveyboy3 said:


> Thanks to all who tried to help.  I was so frustrated I called RCI who connected me to the concierge at the Grand Mayan ( riviera maya )  It appears that they had recieved my request when I used concierge.cun@grandmayan.com.mx  John - the e-mail you gave me resulted in a undeliverable reply ?  Maybe I missed something.  Anyway it appears that the resort had an incorrect e-mail for me. ( don't know why they didn't just hit reply )  So I have airport pickup certificate in hand.  If there are any grand mayan owners out there they might suggest the resort has a list of concierge contacts so others do not have the frustration I went through.  \once again  thanks to all who helped.  Dave C.
> Now I can look forward to doing this all over again in February when I go to Mazatlan ( actually not a problem since I know the routine with the El Cid resorts )



You must have made a mistake. As you can see, other posters used the same e-mail that I gave you and were successful. You are the only person I have seen that has had this problem. 

In any event you now have it. Go and enjoy the resort.


----------



## ArthurN (Mar 26, 2011)

Can you use the same e-mail contact if you are staying at the Mayan Palace Riviera Maya?  Tried to run a search for this info...no success. Thanks.

Please disregard found it at a different source....

conciergerm@mayanpalace.com.mx


----------



## Tropical lady (Mar 27, 2011)

*curious.....*

Daveyboy3,
You mentioned going to El Cid in Feb '11......do they furnish complimentary transportation from the airport to the resort?  
Hope your trip went smoothly in Nov'10 to the GM and the transportation went without problems.


----------



## aliikai2 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Hi I am not Davey Boy*

but yes, the El Cid resorts all offer free to resort transportation. 
Here is a cut and paste that will give you the" How To"

Dear member.


            Today we sent you your reservations for Marina Mazatlán. Please remember as soon as you have your plane tickets please call main office to arrange free transportation from the airport to the resort.


Have an excellent day


Thanks 

Gabriel Campos Díaz 
Vacation Counselor
Contact Center Solutions
RCI
Horacio 1855 1er piso, Los Morales Polanco México DF 11510
o:
USA:866.552.7320
MEX:800.5230.4491
CAN:866.611.1402
f: 323.395.0515
e: gabriel.campos@latam.rci.com




Tropical lady said:


> Daveyboy3,
> You mentioned going to El Cid in Feb '11......do they furnish complimentary transportation from the airport to the resort?
> Hope your trip went smoothly in Nov'10 to the GM and the transportation went without problems.


----------



## pittle (Mar 28, 2011)

fullnelson3 said:


> Can you use the same e-mail contact if you are staying at the Mayan Palace Riviera Maya?  Tried to run a search for this info...no success. Thanks.
> 
> Please disregard found it at a different source....
> 
> conciergerm@mayanpalace.com.mx



Yes - that is the email that is on the website for the Mayan Palace Riviera Maya.


----------

